# 5g nano reef help



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I have a 5g tank just laying around, I was planning on doing a Amblyeleotris wheeleri, a pistol shrimp, and a firefish in there, can somebody who has done nano reefs tell me how to do this, light requirements, if i need a sump (Probably a dumb question) or a skimmer, or if a hang on filter is alright, the guy at my LFS store it would be but im not sure, Im afraid of spending $100 on live rock, sand, salt, livestock, etc and have it all die... help


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Firstly, don't use a five gallon. Use the ten gallon in your signature. If you have 1 gallon of water evaporate in a five gallon, your salinity goes up 20%. Not good.

As for a sump, I'd definitely recommend one. Any increase in water volume is awesome. In fact, instead of a 29 gallon sump with a ten gallon display per se, flip it! Larger tank with a smaller sump! More later!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

what would I use to sump the 10g?
also I don't have a light fixture for the 10...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

make it a betta sorority tank!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, to be honest here, it's not all that likely that you have a suitable light fixture for a 5 gallon reef, either. ( although It's possible )

Several companies now make little hang-on skimmers that look like regular HOB filters. One of those would be a big help. 
Also, an Aquaclear 500 ( or whatever new name they have these days ) can be easily converted into a hang-on sump for a small tank. Lots of stuff online about this, easily googled.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

does the livestock sound good? also i have a screw in fixture for the 5g, I was planning on getting the coralsun flourescent the pig tailed light bulb as the fixture....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

In the five gallon or in said proposed ten gallon system? If we're still talking about the five gallon, I'd say loose the fire fish. Like like both open water and room to hide. Not going to happen in a five gallon. In the ten, they should be better of, but still sort of cramped for a fire fish...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, that light setup just might work. The firefish won't, though.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

alright, also I read somewhere that the shrimp gobies and the pistol shrimp like dim enviroments, wont the coral sun be too bright? i'm also estimating 3watts per gallon based on the bulb I would buy


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Watts mean nothing... It's the Lumens that count. Compare the brightness of a 60 watt normal light bulb and a one watt LED. The LED is brighter.

Don't ask me any more than that, because I'll say something wrong, but with light bulbs, it's more than meets the eye.

The shrimp and goby will find some overhang of rock and build a burrow underneath it. As long as there is one shaded area, they'll be happy.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It wouldn't hurt to make a shady spot in the first place, like with an overhanging piece of flat rock or something.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

or maybe break a big 8lb piece of live rock down and make a little tent?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Kinda off subject, but, how do your african dwarfs do in your coldwater tank??


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

why get live rock?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Betta man said:


> why get live rock?


Live rock acts as biological filtration for SW aquaria because of all the microscopic organisms living within/without it.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

what tank? (Mr. Fish), and Im abandoning the idea of a nano reef


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

We'll get you eventually! You thought about it, thus, you will give in!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I'm actually inheriting a tortoise soon so my nano reef is on hold or any future tanks


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

e048 said:


> what tank? (Mr. Fish), and Im abandoning the idea of a nano reef


In your sig:

_30 G Goldfish (used to be 10g)

4 fantail goldfish 
2 african dwarf frogs 
1 pleco _


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

oh thats an old sig, i moved them into my rams... I lost one when the rams spawned


----------

